# Noobie Question: What to do for a full reinstall using TWRP or Titanium



## sheldon (Sep 9, 2012)

My Nexus 7 that I've rooted and put TWRP and Titanium and customized using build.prop has a hair line crack in the silver bezel. Stops where screen meets bezel. Not effecting device in anyway. Near the headphone jack, but doesn't start from there. So if I return it, what to do have to bring it back to what it was?
I haven't loaded any custom ROM/firmware on it, beyond unlocking and rooting and putting a lot of apps and widgets that use root.

With a replacement Nexus 7 what do I have to do to get it ready for a recovery? Unlock and root again and then put on TWRP or Titanium. What steps do I have to follow.

As well, how complete is a TWRP or Titanium recovery.

Thanks.


----------



## headcheese (Aug 1, 2011)

There should be a guide somewhere on how to get back to stock. Check the stickies. You probably will need fast boot on your pc which you may already have unless you rooted with a toolkit.

A twrp or nandroid backup is a complete backup of everything on the device. If u get a new one: root, and install recovery. Then if you restore your old twrp backup your new 7 should be setup exactly like the old one with all your data intact.

Copy your backups and anything else off your current device before you lock your boot loader other wise they will get wiped. Then with your new one you just have to move the backups into the correct folders and restore them.


----------



## sekine12 (Oct 13, 2011)

Since you haven't rooted, it should be pretty straightforward. See above. FWIW, the best way to deal with this issue is to unlock the bootloader and push a recovery, then boot into recovery and make a backup immediately. That way, you have a backup of a fully stock device. Write down which version of recovery you used (incl. version number) and then pull the backup file to your computer along with the recovery.img. Now, next time you need to get back to stock, you can push the recovery file and be sure you're running a compatible recovery. Recover from the backup, flash stock recovery, and re-lock the bootloader. Shazam.


----------

